# WI-FI router with modem or w/o modem confusion !



## RohanM (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello TDF,

I am currently using a wired "pronet" ADSL modem for my BSNL BB. What I wanted to know is that I want to set up a WI-FI hotspot in my room so that I can use net on my droid. 
SO the real question is do I only need a router without modem [as I am already having a wired modem] or do I need a router + modem ??  
Whats the diff, it's confusing for me. 

Or is there any thing like wi-fi splitter/spreader - which can distribute my BB connection to my room with some wi-fi device ??
Plz suggest me a router based on my need.

Thanks.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

You just need a wifi router. The wire from the modem that goes into your pc will now be plugged in the router. Thats it.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 8, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> You just need a wifi router. The wire from the modem that goes into your pc will now be plugged in the router. Thats it.



Means will I am be saving money by going for router without modem ? Also u said that wire will go to router. Then what will go to pc ? Sry noob question


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2013)

wifi router without modem costs less than wifi router with modem.you can connect pc to wifi router using lan & wifi devices like laptop/phones etc using wifi.
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## sourabh.belekar (Jun 9, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Means will I am be saving money by going for router without modem ? Also u said that wire will go to router. Then what will go to pc ? Sry noob question



a cable will go from your router to your pc.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 13, 2013)

bro go for  modem router...
It ll b gud n u wont need to hav 2 devices running for net...
A single all in one ll do a better job..


----------



## RohanM (Jun 15, 2013)

sourabh.belekar said:


> a cable will go from your router to your pc.



So basically that small wifi usb will transmit my already connected wired broadband to my room?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 15, 2013)

I am using this now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2013)

> So basically that small wifi usb will transmit my already connected wired broadband to my room?


you mean a wifi usb adapter used to convert a desktop to a wifi device?if your desktop has usb wifi adapter then you can connect your desktop to wifi router using wifi just like a laptop.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 15, 2013)

Just get an ADSL modem + router 
as pointed out by dummydave u will be running 2 devices and messing out wires there its better to get ADSL modem + router 
u will be losing extra 175rs only
tp-link-td-w8961nd 1770/-
tp-link-WR841N      1595/- 
this one ASAP
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ So shrey My current model will be useless then ??
One query that usb wifi adapter that come for around 500 bucks will only work if I have already a wifi router in my home ??
will it not work with my current wired modem ??


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ So shrey My current model will be useless then ??
> One query that usb wifi adapter that come for around 500 bucks will only work if I have already a wifi router in my home ??
> will it not work with my current wired modem ??



Sell it online or keep it
Yes, it will only work with WiFi router
No, it will not


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Sell it online or keep it
> Yes, it will only work with WiFi router
> No, it will not



So is there any way that will share my bb wired connection to my room so i can use it on my nexus ?
[I dont want o use reverse tether as it's required rooted phone.]


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 16, 2013)

If you already have a modem, why are you thinking to go for modem_router combo ? Just get the router. Actually, configuring latter is much easier and compatible with any type of connection.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> If you already have a modem, why are you thinking to go for modem_router combo ? Just get the router. Actually, configuring latter is much easier and compatible with any type of connection.


That's what I am asking since begining !! Plz suggest which router I should get, any flipkart or snapdeal link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

i already gave you the link so why ask again.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i already gave you the link so why ask again.



that's costly & + My current modem will be useless then.. there is no cheap solution ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

you should have mentioned your budget.
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
how does your modem become useless if you are buying only a router?your modem will become useless if you buy a wifi adsl modem which costs ~1770.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you should have mentioned your budget.
> TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> how does your modem become useless if you are buying only a router?your modem will become useless if you buy a wifi adsl modem which costs ~1770.



Only 150 diff .. then I should buy wifi with adsl only. I thought there is a huge price diff in between those two.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Only 150 diff .. then I should buy wifi with adsl only. I thought there is a huge price diff in between those two.



Get ADSL Modem + router

whitestar999 how can this possible

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps11f6f819.png


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sceptical about how everyone in this forum recommends buying the WR841 300 mbps 2 antenna instead of WR740 150 mbps 1 antenna. I've learnt here is very less difference in signal strength between the two, the extra antenna just provides additional 150mbps intra Wi-Fi bandwidth which is almost never utilised.
We can easily go for the WR740 and save 600 odd rupees.

Correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

@shreymittal,i think @RohanM is talking about price difference between 841N & 8961ND.

@mitraark,740N has single antenna of 5dBi while 841N has 2 such antennas meaning total 10dBi.now in a big empty room this does not mean anything & range will be same but in an area with obstacles/walls as the signal passes through it its strength decreases so for simplicity say crossing an average wall 5dBi will drop to 3dBi while 10dBi will drop to 8-6dBi.now if signal has to cross another wall you can see which one will perform better.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2013)

2x5dbi doesnt exactly equate to 10 dbi


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

i know that's why i said 6-8dBi({5-2}+{5-2}).in any case dBi will always be more than a single antenna setup assuming all antennas have same dBi.this is also the reason why you will never see any single antenna model offering 300mbps because you need dBi to support such transfer rates at average distances from router unless someone is providing a single 10dBi antenna model.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

@whitestar I,m talking about that pic checkout the price of ITzone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

that is an error in system.even if you do order most likely it will be cancelled & amount refunded.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> that's costly & + My current modem will be useless then.. there is no cheap solution ??



Listen to whitestar's advise,you won't repent.

Meanwhile have a look at these two:--->

1).*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/166599-how-convert-normal-bsnl-broadband-modem-wi-fi.html

2). *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/167731-wireless-modem-router.html

see if that HELPS!!!




mitraark said:


> I'm sceptical about how everyone in this forum recommends buying the WR841 300 mbps 2 antenna instead of WR740 150 mbps 1 antenna. I've learnt here is very less difference in signal strength between the two, the extra antenna just provides additional 150mbps intra Wi-Fi bandwidth which is almost never utilised.
> We can easily go for the WR740 and save 600 odd rupees.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here.


 You are correct @mitraark,in fact I am using the WR740N from TP-Link,quite satisfied for a range upto 13~15 ft...


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> You are correct @mitraark,in fact I am using the WR740N from TP-Link,quite satisfied for a range upto 13~15 ft...



Same Here..


----------



## dummydave (Jun 17, 2013)

tp link z awsum....using 8968...n cover more then 2400sq ft area...

Givin grt signal evn aftr 2 thick brick wallls..


----------

